

Lies that Block Startup Success - azazo
http://copyhackers.com/2013/01/the-3-lies-that-block-startup-success/

======
plusbryan
Did that Mother-as-Martyr bit strike anyone else as strange? She treated it as
a given, but call me old-fashioned, I think selflessness _is_ a desirable
parental trait.

